# Foods To Make A Blue Diamond "pop"



## Mr. Brooks (Oct 3, 2009)

I will be receiving a 5-6 inch blue diamond rhom in a week or so. Just wondering if there was anything special to make that diamond look dazzle. I am currently feeding my ps a varied diet including talipia, scallops, shrimp, and catfish. I also dose with vitachem. Pretty much everything I've learned, I've learned from this site, so thank you.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

sounds like you have a good diet together. i would definitely try to add pellets if the rhom will take it if not try stuffing it into the meat.


----------



## Mr. Brooks (Oct 3, 2009)

AS fan said:


> sounds like you have a good diet together. i would definitely try to add pellets if the rhom will take it if not try stuffing it into the meat.


Yeah, I've attempted pellets, kind of actually forgot about them. I've got a bag of them that I tried before, maybe I'll try the stuffing method again.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Your diet looks good. You could try adding some of these to really make him pop.


----------



## Mr. Brooks (Oct 3, 2009)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Your diet looks good. You could try adding some of these to really make him pop.


Yerah and I could give him some soda, hed be just like the life cereal kid.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Mr. Brooks said:


> I will be receiving a 5-6 inch blue diamond rhom in a week or so. Just wondering if there was anything special to make that diamond look dazzle. I am currently feeding my ps a varied diet including talipia, scallops, shrimp, and catfish. I also dose with vitachem. Pretty much everything I've learned, I've learned from this site, so thank you.


 soak food in vita chem don't dose. I have nothing against dosing, but vita chem isn't cheap so your better off going straight to the source and give them smaller amounts in their food thats they directly consume. shrimp shell on is also good as well as whole fillets scales and all, but this is a bit messy. Pellets are good too


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Going back to the urban legend derail--it is an urban legend that the kid died from pop rocks and soda. Nobody dies from pop rocks and soda. The diet sounds good. If nothing else, try hiding a few pellets in the food if they won't take them directly.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

sorry lol it was late... pellets would be your best bet if it takes them. Other then that the diet you mentioned with vitachem should be just as good.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

sean-820 said:


> I will be receiving a 5-6 inch blue diamond rhom in a week or so. Just wondering if there was anything special to make that diamond look dazzle. I am currently feeding my ps a varied diet including talipia, scallops, shrimp, and catfish. I also dose with vitachem. Pretty much everything I've learned, I've learned from this site, so thank you.


 soak food in vita chem don't dose. I have nothing against dosing, but vita chem isn't cheap so your better off going straight to the source and give them smaller amounts in their food thats they directly consume. shrimp shell on is also good as well as whole fillets scales and all, but this is a bit messy. Pellets are good too
[/quote]
X2 but I got better results dosing vita chem every water change as well as adding it to there food


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

I would get some NLS(New Life Spectrum) pellets for Arowana it really brings out colour in all freshwater fish. Stuff a few pellets in your choice of fish i.e. tilapia, catfish ect. And continue to soak pior to feeding with vita-chem.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> sorry lol it was late... pellets would be your best bet if it takes them. Other then that the diet you mentioned with vitachem should be just as good.


x2 there's nothing better than pellets to bring out color... stuff them in the food if he won't eat them


----------

